# Pics of Oakley



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all, haven't posted any pics of Oakley for ages. He had his first trip to the groomers at the end of Feb & here are pics of him after his trim  



















We went to visit my Mum in Norfolk last weekend & Oakley got to play with Pippa her Miniature Schnauzer. They had a love/hate relationship last time but were much better this time 



























Aaaaaah it must be love:love-eyes:


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahhh.. I think I am in love! Oakley's colouring is so gorgeous (I assume he is classed as red??)  I especially love the last picture, such loving eyes!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Helen, his breeder called the litter apricot as there were some lighter ones, but he is red like a fox


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Maria he is just so huggable!!! And I love the name too


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I love Oakley :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:
Loveli new photos thank you x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I meant lovely but charlie is taking great exception to the ipad and keeps pushing it away bevause he is more important!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

loobylou said:


> I meant lovely but charlie is taking great exception to the ipad and keeps pushing it away bevause he is more important!


Oakley tries to sit on my lap when I have the laptop & switches channels on the TV remote...mainly by sitting on it


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I love looking at photos of Oakley - am hoping Dexter will be just as gorgeous when he gets older 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cbuq1w
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Oakley is gorgeous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oakley :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: Such a handsome boy. He's looking fab Maria xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oakley is gorgeous :hug:


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley says thanks for your lovely comments everyone 


designsbyisis said:


> I love looking at photos of Oakley - am hoping Dexter will be just as gorgeous when he gets older


Dexter is such a cutiepie, I'm sure he will be 

Clare, I said to Hubby that I had to post some piccies before you got withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Gorgeous pics. Really does look like a teddy bear. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is a stunning poo!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutley stunning - thank you.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow pics are absolutely gorgeous,oakley is simply stunning!! how cute is the little schnauzer,they look so sweet together!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Oakley ... I luv u ... fab photos xxx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

lovely pics she is a beauty


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Handsome boy! - you must get stopped everywhere you go! Love the last pic - such a classic 'poo' shot. x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Handsome boy! - you must get stopped everywhere you go! Love the last pic - such a classic 'poo' shot. x


We are always getting stopped & so many local people who have got to know him say he is their favourite dog 
He is very good at that last pose.........I call it the " butter wouldn't melt..." look


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Maria, Oakley is lovely, such a handsome red poo.


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Great photos


----------



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

Oakley is adorable! That's a great cut for him


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he is adorable. He has the most gorgeous coat ever and those eyes...I want him!! xx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow he is a stunning boy... Just soooo huggable, gorgeous colour!! Bet you get stopped wherever you go  big teddy bear x



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qjxcak


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aw Oakley is gorgeous!!! I do love red cockapoos!!! Xx


----------

